# My BIG Havanese



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Back from the vet - at 13 weeks old, Benny is 8.2lbs

Vet predicts he will be 16-17lbs

All is well, he is healthy and cute!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Bennie is a big boy! He weighs more than Maddie who is almost 2. He looks like a sweet hart.


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

BennyBoy said:


> Back from the vet - at 13 weeks old, Benny is 8.2lbs
> 
> Vet predicts he will be 16-17lbs
> 
> All is well, he is healthy and cute!


Big or small, it doesn't matter as long as they are healthy! Honestly, I wouldn't mind if Joey turned out to be a little bigger, but it's not in the cards for him. So I'll just have to keep telling him how BIG he is. Fortunately, he's pretty gullible ;-)


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack is big, too. He is at least 17 pounds. It is nice that he is bigger than the cats.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> Jack is big, too. He is at least 17 pounds. It is nice that he is bigger than the cats.


 I think that being a bigger boy will serve him well in this house of crazy kids!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My dog Yogi is bigger, he weighs 17.5, he also has big hair it makes him look bigger. He is a great size for children, when he gets tired or they play to rough he can get away, also they do not try to pick him up! My poor Misty all children try to pick her up, she is just under 10 pounds.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tucker is big also. He's 18 lbs. We haven't been concerned about the grandchildren hurting him since he's on the bigger side. They wouldn't on purpose and being girls, they have a tendency to be more gentle than boys.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

LJS58 said:


> Big or small, it doesn't matter as long as they are healthy! Honestly, I wouldn't mind if Joey turned out to be a little bigger, but it's not in the cards for him. So I'll just have to keep telling him how BIG he is. Fortunately, he's pretty gullible ;-)


ound:ound:

I think my Finn is going to end up on the larger side too. Last time he was weighed, he was nearly 14 lbs., but he is still very thin. I expect him to fill out a bit yet. He has huge feet. Yes, health is the most important thing - I agree!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Leyla will be a year old on Sunday and she's just under 7lbs. Do you think she'll grow any more?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yogi grew up later after he should have been 1 (he was a rescue so they all could have gotten it wrong), then he filled out, not getting fat but gain muscle. Misty was three when I picked her up from the breeder with two litters behind her she weighed in at almost 8 pounds, she gained a bit, but after we started training she now weighs just short of 10 pounds and my Vet says in a solid wall of muscle. 

So Ana even if your pup is done growing there should be some filling out.


----------



## JoshuaKerferd (May 28, 2012)

Benny is so cute!  Good to know that he's always doing well.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Having a small havanese and 2 large ones, I guess I have the best of both worlds Bella is 7 lbs tops and my boys 15 and 16.5. I used to think the smaller the better, but I have grown to love the larger Havs. I always have to worry about Bella and how she is handled. I also worry about hawks with her. With my boys being larger, they are so much more rugged. They are harder to lug around, but more to cuddle!


----------

